# (ENFP) Career Direction



## GrantD (Nov 3, 2015)

Hi everyone, 

This is my first time to join a forum. I've turned to this resource as I've been trying to figure out a career direction that I will be passionate about. Hopefully, you all may have some input that helps! I have a bachelor's degree in Finance, 5 years of experience as a mortgage lender, and recently transitioned into a career as a financial advisor. I enjoy the people part of all of my previous and current jobs, however it seems that I become bored and my creativity abilities are confined in these roles. The ENFP profile says that I should be in some sort of art... uh, that won't pay the bills. It also suggests mental health, but I don't want to go back and start over with college in a medical direction. I have a good start in the banking/financial services industry, however I'm stuck as to whether to continue as a financial advisor and hope that I can try and stay motivated and push through the bordem. Or, should I make another career transition and if so what?

Thanks!!


----------



## Mr. CafeBot (Jun 13, 2009)

*You are hearing a robotic sounding voice coming towards you*



Greetings GrantD and welcome to PersonalityCafe!! My name is Mr. CafeBot. I am here to personally greet you and thank you for joining our humble little forum. No matter your type, you will surely experience a wonderful time with the members of this forum. We cater to all personality types so you will never feel alone or weird. Truth is this forum is full of weirdos!! Pleazeee hel.... *Ahem*I mean we have the nicest people you will ever meet. 

If you need basic forum information our newbie guide link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/intro/2319-friendly-guide-newbies.html


To keep the forum entertaining and safe, our forum rules link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/announcements/540-personality-cafe-forum-rules.html


If you need any help or have any suggestions, please let us know here...
http://personalitycafe.com/support-suggestions/

We will always be glad to help you!

Also don't forget to watch my music video...








Again, welcome to our forum GrantD. We hope that your experience with us is tremendously benevolent!

P.S. Meet my family

My Wife - http://personalitycafe.com/members/mrs-cafebot.html
My Daughter - http://personalitycafe.com/members/jenny.html
My Dog - http://personalitycafe.com/members/dog.html


----------



## MuChApArAdOx (Jan 24, 2011)

Pack a bag and travel around the world, NFP's can be quite successful traveling, exploring, creating new experience and memories. I would suggest something a bit more stable, however working environments for an NFP is like being trapped in a cage. Or take a pen to paper, a paintbrush to canvas, be creative with your hands, maybe go into home designing, even crafting ,you should be able to make a decent living by just being creative.

Oh, and don't be shocked when you want to retire by the age of humm, 40  .....I lucked out and married a man who loves me staying at home, I love being at home taking care of all his needs, it works out perfect for an NFP, we love a lot of personal freedom. I've never cried one day over it either :laughing:


----------



## SilverFlames (Oct 22, 2015)

Hi GrantD! I'm also an ENFP in a similar situation to yours. The only difference is that I'm a bit younger and don't even know where to start with this career thing :laughing: still close to the same thing, right?

Welcome to PerC, by the way! From my experience it's been a really helpful community whether you want to have a deep intellectual discussion or just want to chat. Enjoy!


----------



## Vitamin (Nov 3, 2015)

Hey there, I'm an ENFP 3 years into the financial advisory business now. To be honest, if financial stability is important to you (or at least somewhat important), then this is really a good place to be. I've worked 9-5 in an exciting startup company before this as well as various other jobs. All of them involved meeting new and interesting people everyday, but none actually paid me as well as my current job is. I like the flexibility of it. When I need a serious break (I'm on a 2 month vaca now) I just take it and disappear into whatever world I feel like experiencing. No strings attached. We may not be high achievers like the ENTJs in this field, but you can find a greater purpose to your work and really enjoy it if you simply stick to it (tough I know). 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## with water (Aug 13, 2014)

First thing you need to work on is peeling off all those layers that are forcing you to stay put. The more established in life I feel, the more trapped into my lot in life I tend to be. Flexibility is the ultimate goal for our clan, childer.


----------



## Redifining Cool (Aug 22, 2014)

Problem solving requires creativity, so it's not confined to the arts. Problem solving is required in much of business. You should explore what jobs use problem solving in the financial industry. Problem solving that would appeal to you and keep in interested for years that is. 

Working for a consulting company that goes to businesses that are struggling and gives advice on how to fix it might be an example of this as businesses will be pretty differet, the problems each one faces would be and creativity can be used to fix it.


----------



## GrantD (Nov 3, 2015)

Hey there, I'm an ENFP 3 years into the financial advisory business now. To be honest, if financial stability is important to you (or at least somewhat important), then this is really a good place to be. I've worked 9-5 in an exciting startup company before this as well as various other jobs. All of them involved meeting new and interesting people everyday, but none actually paid me as well as my current job is. I like the flexibility of it. When I need a serious break (I'm on a 2 month vaca now) I just take it and disappear into whatever world I feel like experiencing. No strings attached. We may not be high achievers like the ENTJs in this field, but you can find a greater purpose to your work and really enjoy it if you simply stick to it (tough I know). 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





Thank you for the input! Have you found it difficult to stay excited about the career with the servicing side of the business? If I could just meet with clients more than half of the day then it would be excellent! However, the advisor I am mentoring with seems to spend 75% of her time with administrative tasks instead of actually meeting with clients. Does the career drain you or are you typically energized from the client interaction? Have you found that you are enjoying this career more the longer you are in it? Are you on a straight commission or do you have a base salary plus commission?

Thanks again!


----------



## Vitamin (Nov 3, 2015)

GrantD said:


> Hey there, I'm an ENFP 3 years into the financial advisory business now. To be honest, if financial stability is important to you (or at least somewhat important), then this is really a good place to be. I've worked 9-5 in an exciting startup company before this as well as various other jobs. All of them involved meeting new and interesting people everyday, but none actually paid me as well as my current job is. I like the flexibility of it. When I need a serious break (I'm on a 2 month vaca now) I just take it and disappear into whatever world I feel like experiencing. No strings attached. We may not be high achievers like the ENTJs in this field, but you can find a greater purpose to your work and really enjoy it if you simply stick to it (tough I know).
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> ...


I like servicing clients if it means meeting and catching up with them again. The most satisfying part of this career for me is knowing that my ability to plan for future events can be used in financial planning for people. When somebody comes in for a claim later, they'll be thanking you for recommending the plans that you did (if you did your planning right). I have to say though, the paperwork and detail that goes into each case can be very tiring and mind-numbing. However, I tell myself that I cannot use my ENFP-ness as an excuse to avoid these things. Accuracy is always a work in progress for me. For my first year, I had a base salary other than my commission. I am currently on full commission. If I could turn back time, I would have started on full commission right away. I think the base salary was a sort of mental crutch that I leaned on. I did SO much better after it was removed. I think having the right advisor is so very important in this field for ENFPs just starting out. My advisor is an ISTJ and she is very good at holding me to a certain schedule and standard. I really need that sort of discipline coming from somewhere. If you have a superior like that, take it as a positive push, it will do you so much good  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GrantD (Nov 3, 2015)

Vitamin said:


> I like servicing clients if it means meeting and catching up with them again. The most satisfying part of this career for me is knowing that my ability to plan for future events can be used in financial planning for people. When somebody comes in for a claim later, they'll be thanking you for recommending the plans that you did (if you did your planning right). I have to say though, the paperwork and detail that goes into each case can be very tiring and mind-numbing. However, I tell myself that I cannot use my ENFP-ness as an excuse to avoid these things. Accuracy is always a work in progress for me. For my first year, I had a base salary other than my commission. I am currently on full commission. If I could turn back time, I would have started on full commission right away. I think the base salary was a sort of mental crutch that I leaned on. I did SO much better after it was removed. I think having the right advisor is so very important in this field for ENFPs just starting out. My advisor is an ISTJ and she is very good at holding me to a certain schedule and standard. I really need that sort of discipline coming from somewhere. If you have a superior like that, take it as a positive push, it will do you so much good
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Wow, our superiors are very similar. She is an ESTJ. I am looking forward to the point that I will be able to handle the planning and consulting side completely on my own. There is a lot more to learn than I thought with all of the products, systems, etc. Are you at a "wire house" or do you work at a bank where you have leads to call on? I've looked into Edward Jones type of places since there is a lot of flexibility and more of a push to build your business faster, however it is much riskier starting out. How have you built your book of business up? Did you have to make tons of cold calls to build your business? I have a decent amount of contact in my city, but I don't know if I have enough to make it starting out at a wire house type of firm.


----------



## Vitamin (Nov 3, 2015)

GrantD said:


> Wow, our superiors are very similar. She is an ESTJ. I am looking forward to the point that I will be able to handle the planning and consulting side completely on my own. There is a lot more to learn than I thought with all of the products, systems, etc. Are you at a "wire house" or do you work at a bank where you have leads to call on? I've looked into Edward Jones type of places since there is a lot of flexibility and more of a push to build your business faster, however it is much riskier starting out. How have you built your book of business up? Did you have to make tons of cold calls to build your business? I have a decent amount of contact in my city, but I don't know if I have enough to make it starting out at a wire house type of firm.


All prospecting is done on my own, whether it's cold calling, canvassing, roadshows, etc. I also work with warm contacts and asking for referrals but as you know for ENFPs that can be a little uncomfortable if you do not have full confidence in your planning or purpose of your business yet. There is no doubt that this is going to be a very tough job. It will require that you use all of your brain and body, but it will reward you and challenge you mentally, emotionally and monetarily as well. My main advice with your superior would be to respect her experience, welcome it, and learn/absorb as much as you can right now until the training wheels are off! Don't doubt yourself. You are far more capable than many others at doing well in this field. Your greatest enemy is yourself... Entertaining thoughts of doing something new or more glamorous... That can make you miserable fast. I would also suggest thinking long and hard about your beliefs/ideals, about the purpose of this business for others and yourself and making sure the way you run your business lines up with what's in your heart. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

